# Hi! Hey! I need help:)



## Sergey Prokudin-Lemeshev (Aug 28, 2021)

Hello everyone I'm sorry for my poor English ... I have always learned German and Russian For the last 2 weeks I have been struggling with choosing a device to work with the SP program. I want to buy a Lenovo Thinkbook Yoga 14s, but I'm not sure if the included stylus will work or is it better to buy an additional stylus?
I also thought about: Acer Switch 7 Black Edition, iPad Pro 2020 (I just want to work with other programs that are not in iOS)


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi, the Staffpad website lists the devices that it should work on.

If you are buying a device for Staffpad, you’d probably be best to check there. (www.staffpad.net)

Hope that helps!


----------



## MadLad (Aug 28, 2021)

The Staffpad team usually recomends either an iPad or any Surface device. I'm on surface and if you chose that I'd recommend one with at least 16GB memory and at least an intel i7. Mine is 8GB which is fine for most things but you can hear it struggling with very big orchestra arrangements


----------

